
The State of the TclQuadcode compiler (2017) [pdf] - blacksqr
https://www.tcl.tk/community/tcl2017/assets/talk101/Paper.pdf
======
nothrows
TCL is fun to write. And with Tk desktop apps are fast and easy to whip up.
Kicks Atoms Ass for internal apps and doesn't eat all your ram. I don't get
why its gets so much flack. It's sort of a fun mix between lisp and perl. I
hope it never dies.

------
patrickg_zill
Lots of people hate on TCL, yet, it is still a scripting language used in
routers and in NaviServer, which is used by TU-Wien to teach over 40K people,
with Gustaf Neumann spearheading it [https://dblp.uni-
trier.de/pers/hd/n/Neumann:Gustaf](https://dblp.uni-
trier.de/pers/hd/n/Neumann:Gustaf) . It is used heavily in many other places
as well to do useful work.

And don't forget "expect" which is based on TCL also.

~~~
enygmata
F5 Networks uses it too.

------
KasianFranks
This quote sums it up for me "I believe Tcl has been mischaracterized and has
suffered in terms of open popularity. But for insiders, it remains as one of
those secret indispensable Ninja tools that is used over and over again for
competitive advantage."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12025218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12025218)

------
aogl
The whole thing that it is an ahead-of-time compiler, that is, it runs in
advance of execution rather than generating code when a procedure is first
executed.. Is very cool.

------
rkeene2
I hope there will be another update next week at the Tcl Conference in
Houston, TX !

------
fithisux
I have mostly good words on TCL. But I would be more interested in having a
lisp compiler that is adapted to TCL. Tcl faces significant competition these
days.

------
fake-name
Upsides: It's neat!

Downsides: Oh god TCL is _horrible_.

~~~
gaius
_Oh god TCL is horrible_

Think of it as a C library with a very flexible configuration file... TCL is
amazing and was doing what Lua and Node do a decade or more before they badly
reinvented a subset of it and called it new.

~~~
tomcam
What makes Lua worse than TCL? Not a TCL expert.

~~~
pmarin
He is not saying that Lua is worse. Tcl was doing event based programming
decades before Node and lua make it trendy.

